# Has anyone used Biobor EB?



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been using SeaFoam as a fuel stabilizer and help with the ethanol in gas. I was told that Biobor was better but I can't find anyone else who has used it.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Dqalex said:


> I've been using SeaFoam as a fuel stabilizer and help with the ethanol in gas. I was told that Biobor was better but I can't find anyone else who has used it.


Alex, have not heard of biober. I don't know if this is indeed fact but I read on a forum (so it must be true ) that marine gas does not have ethanol. If I recall you are located on the Shore so marine gas will be an easy find. Worth investigating. Ethanol is the bane of small engines!!!


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Jackruf said:


> Alex, have not heard of biober. I don't know if this is indeed fact but I read on a forum (so it must be true ) that marine gas does not have ethanol. If I recall you are located on the Shore so marine gas will be an easy find. Worth investigating. Ethanol is the bane of small engines!!!


Thanks Jack I have to checkout the boat yard as soon as they are backup and running. I have a 29 gal gas walker I bought that would be great to fill. The marina is only a 1/2 mile away.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Bad news Jack. All marine gas in NJ has ethanol. I've called three fuel docks and got the same answer


----------

